# Roof Rack setup



## Attila (Jun 21, 2006)

I've just purchased a new hobie quest (3.96m long) and am picking it up either today or tomorrow. I drive a Mitsubishi Magna wagon and am getting some (removable) Thule roof racks fitted today. They are the solid bar type and they have a removable fitting system which attaches above both doors (about 1m apart). My question or issue is are the roof racks going to be far enough apart? With 1m between the racks, there will be about 1.5m of kayak hanging over each end. There is an option of moving the back rack back further on the roof but this would then have to be pop rivetted in place and wouldn't be removable. I really don't want to do this but do you think I will have to to support the yak? Another option was also to have the 2 racks over the doors and removable and then just have a piece of moulded high density foam further back on the roof as a third support.

All ideas and advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSlZUaAAAC5fgAASYIWbsqhEFAA/79+gMADUoJU0U/UanqemqfqnqaeU2EE0G9J6g1NMJGoeoPUZPUNPUAGQYaGQ0yaAYhppo0NGEHC1o2KBIXrlH5Aq/auYkN4eH1Q8UHtcTg5s5RlbA7ncmQPBiZ6GWejSk9iAhqXoXsr5wUVmVNyI7lHYyzsctuCo0qqmiULLCFN7HlOZU1FlZMchj9E7IjoH7qAwn64ThEp23iykj7i5ygjLgDU4s21Jzwi09uBWMx2JLRL1EPckyV02q7cQftfC6GvBr+KEXEEVnkVkUK8v8uHwLerHy5kVN40QcNX0LuSKcKEgUrKjQA==


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Attila

My Espri is 3.5 long and I have only about a metre between the two dodgy racks that I have (see second link from Red) Took my yak down the motorway on Saturday 110km/hr no worries at all. Check out my first trip, first fish, big smiles!!! thread in Fishing trips to see how it looks on my Hyundai Accent. For a wagon type photo here it is on my wifes car


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Attila

Wider spacing would be better with bars, but if thats not possible just balance the yak so it doesn't seesaw on top, cross straps at each bar, and then run a rope or strap from yak front to car front, and similar at rear.
With front and rear ropes in your vision you should be right for a trial run


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I wouldn't worry. We used to have a Honda Accord and the distance between the roof racks was about 1 metre as well and we carried a 4.2(?) metre X-Factor and a 3.2 metre Viking Nemo on it with side-standing kayak racks and as long as the bow and stern were tied down to the bumpers, I never had any troubles driving up to 110km/hr. Without the front and rear tied down though, boy they moved a lot hehe.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I have mine about 800 apart (they're removable and on an accord) with a yak thats 4.88. When I find that balance point, she sits heavy on the bars (either side of the balance point, she feels light). There is that sideways movement with the bars so close together, but like HiRAEdd, I have mine tied front and back.

What's more unnerving is when you're doing 100+ and you either go wide to overtake or around a not-so-gentle corner and the car has that side to side feeling. O K


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

WayneD, I have been looking for those foam tubes that you put the straps through, everywhere and cant locate them.
Where did you get yours from? 
I tried Super Cheap and Autobarn and Repco, All had no idea!
Thanks in advance,
Jack


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

TJM I got them from. Coopers plains store only has one in and they wouldn't get me another (not a big seller). I found two at the Slacks Creek store, not sure if he had any more. They are $12 ea RRP but I got them for $10.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yak n Jack said:


> WayneD, I have been looking for those foam tubes that you put the straps through, everywhere and cant locate them.
> Where did you get yours from?
> I tried Super Cheap and Autobarn and Repco, All had no idea!
> Thanks in advance,
> Jack


Jack a hollow pool noodle should be as good, if you can't find the type your after


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Blokes,your a wealth of knowledge
Jack


----------

